# Can I thaw frozen brats and smoke them?



## cybball (Jan 21, 2014)

I made a 25lb batch of brats a month ago and froze them.  I used the Hi-Mountain kit and DID use the cure.  I have since purchased a Masterbuilt XL propane smoker.  
Is it possible to thaw them, smoke them, and refreeze?  I won't do that next season, but did this go around as I didn't have a smoker when I made them.  They are 75% venison / 25% pork butt.

Thanks for the help!!
Jason


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello Jason.  I don't see why it won't work so long as you dry the skins properly before smoking.  Hopefully someone with more sausage experience will be along soon but if you don't get a definitive yes or no PM Chef Jimmy and ask him to look at your thread. He is the go to guy for food safety and has always been very helpful.  Link below.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/43650/chef-jimmyj


----------



## cybball (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks.  My plan would be to thaw them slowly in the fridge, then set the on a rack and let them dry for a bit.  I'll smoke them like normal brats would be done, then vac seal them.  I planned on smoking them, which is why I elected to use the cure.  Hopefully they aren't dry or bad after reheating.


----------



## logical1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I know I'm new to the forum but definitely not new to smoking. We hunt and make all kinds of game sausages among other meat stuffs. I think it would work providing the sausages were never cooked. It sounds like you made them fresh and then froze. I think if it were me , I would just cook the sausages outside on the grill and do the tuna can with pellets or some other method of applying smoke while cooking to no less than 152 degrees as prescribed.... Maybe just wait till next time do it and use the smoker (good for you on the smoker) and the quality of sausage will be perfect. But if you must smoke these I wouldn't thaw the whole batch, I would do a 5 lb tester....


----------



## meddling kids (Jan 21, 2014)

I think you will be giving up some flavor refreezing. I would thaw and smoke small batches as you are ready to eat them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2014)

There is no safety issues to worry about if thawed in the refer.The biggest risk of thawing, smoking and refreezing is when you freeze sausage some of the meats natural moisture comes out. Refreezing means this happens twice. The end result will be a slightly dryer grainy sausage. Not a huge difference but noticeable...JJ


----------



## centex99 (Jan 22, 2014)

For sure you could hot smoke them... I'm not sure about cold smoking them or smoking them in a manner they're in the "danger" zone for more than the 4 hours.  I know they had cure in them, but am unsure the effectiveness of this after they've been frozen.  Someone else with more experience with this should chime in... but to be safe you may want to just do a hot smoke...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2014)

centex99 said:


> For sure you could hot smoke them... I'm not sure about cold smoking them or smoking them in a manner they're in the "danger" zone for more than the 4 hours.  I know they had cure in them, but am unsure the effectiveness of this after they've been frozen.  Someone else with more experience with this should chime in... but to be safe you may want to just do a hot smoke...


Cure is converted to NO in warm temperatures.Temps below 32° stops the Cure from breaking down. He can still cold smoke them if desired, the Cure will still do it's job...JJ


----------



## cybball (Jan 22, 2014)

I plan to hot smoke them.  I am going to try a couple whole chickens on Friday and thought I would throw a few packages of them in and cook them.  I will post results.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## logical1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I look forward to seeing those babies


----------



## weisswurst (Jan 24, 2014)

There is no reason why you can not either smoke cook or cold smoke them.Follow advice to thaw slowly. The freeze process will change it a little as previously stated.There will be a difference in taste between " smoke cooking them " or  " cold smoking and finishing  "around 155 degrees internally.If I were doing it I would first do the cold smoke process , let them sit a day then throw them in with the chicken. But that's your choice. Happy SM . Weisswurst.


----------

